# 12 “done for you” bulking & cutting meal plans



## AnaSCI (May 2, 2016)

*12 “DONE FOR YOU” BULKING & CUTTING MEAL PLANS*


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 13, 2017)

The link is damaged. It will not load properly.


----------



## psych (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is a bulk meal for ya
Mcdonalds #4 large, orange fanta, and 3 mc chickens.....eat that and go shove some fuckin weight around......


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 22, 2017)

lmfao. Already had that today!


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 22, 2017)

psych said:


> Here is a bulk meal for ya
> Mcdonalds #4 large, orange fanta, and 3 mc chickens.....eat that and go shove some fuckin weight around......



No, but seriously I need some new meal ideas for a 50 year old woman. She wants me to help her "meal prep" and "train". I'll let you know if I end up tenderizing her fillet o meat.


----------

